# Any more TT shows for 2006 in the UK ??



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Seeing as i missed Gaydon are there any more shows in the calender ???

D


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Audi driver inter back end of the year The TTOC are usualy there as I will


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Got details of this


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Got details of this


I think I have at home I will check whenI get in


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Got details of this


14 Octoder at Castle Combe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Got details of this
> ...


Damn - same day as the Black tie event :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Got details of this
> ...


 Just up the road from me  Got any details of event etc ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


It is run dy Audi Driver mag Ring 01525 750 500 for more details


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Also Edition38, its not specific to Audi, more of a VAG show.

Is anyone going to that??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> Also Edition38, its not specific to Audi, more of a VAG show.
> 
> Is anyone going to that??


I may be not made my mind up yet are you going Saturday Sunday or both :?:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Also Edition38, its not specific to Audi, more of a VAG show.
> ...


Hey Tej,
We need to find our which event Andy is going to, and we will go to the other. We may then have a chance of winning the Concourse


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jog said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


lol, yeah might have a change, cant belive i was entered in Moddified class, i showed them my OEM tax disc holder! :lol: would have been third place for sure then.

Andy Edition is on the 2nd and 3rd sept aint it???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTej said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yes 2nd and 3rs Sept


----------

